
The Lost Art of Memory: Simon Critchley Drags Occult Philosophy into the Present - pepys
http://flavorwire.com/549362/the-lost-art-of-memory-simon-critchley-drags-occult-philosophy-into-the-present
======
icanhackit
_if it’s true that we’re damaging or losing our working memories each time we
interface with the Internet [...] what isn’t so clear is how we could reclaim
them_

A cool project, unless it's been done or approximated already, would be a
screensaver that parses through emails, music files, photos, videos, ebooks
etc on your PC and plays a portion of them very briefly to rekindle the
memories in your brain. Sort of like a dream played in fast-forward. In the
case of ebooks and emails, you could convert small chunks of text to
synthesized speech and flash the text on the screen in large font,
intermingling between photos and snippets of video or music.

Of course you'd want to have a level of control over what content is shown,
lest your erotic fan-fiction and sub-sub-genre of niche pornography is
advertised to everyone around you. Although that could be a feature.

~~~
hcs
You may want to consider Mary Flanagan's "[phage]"[0], which did something
like this. I had downloaded the Shockwave program once in the early '00s, but
I can't find a link for it now.

[0] [http://maryflanagan.com/work/phage/](http://maryflanagan.com/work/phage/)

~~~
icanhackit
_consider Mary Flanagan 's "[phage]"_

Good find! Thanks.

------
javajosh
Makes me wonder if there is any major information repository that is truly
"darknet" in the sense that it's never even been written down, passed orally
for generations with extreme precautions against mechanical recording.

------
zitterbewegung
Why is using the Internet synonymous with not being able to remember. I find
that I search for things I don't know and then retain the memory.

